# How many dogs does it take to change a lightbulb?



## mrhnau (Jul 4, 2007)

HOW MANY DOGS DOES IT TAKE TO CHANGE A LIGHT BULB?

Golden Retriever:
The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb?

Border Collie:
Just one. And then I'll replace any wiring that's not up to code.

Dachshund:
You know I can't reach that stupid lamp!

Rottweiler:
Make me.

Lab:
Oh, me, me!!!! Pleeeeeeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Huh? Can I?

Malamute:
Let the Border Collie do it. You can feed me while he's busy.

Jack Russell Terrier:
I'll just pop it in while I'm bouncing off the walls and furniture.

Poodle:
I'll just blow in the Border Collie's ear and he'll do it. By the time he finishes rewiring the house, my nails will be dry.

Cocker Spaniel:
Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark.

Doberman Pinscher:
While it's dark, I'm going to sleep on the couch.

Boxer:
Who cares? I can still play with my squeaky toys in the dark......

Mastiff:
Mastiffs are NOT afraid of the dark.

Chihuahua:
Yo quiero Taco Bulb.

Irish Wolfhound:
Can somebody else do it? I've got this hangover...

Pointer:
I see it, there it is, there it is, right there....--->

Greyhound:
It isn't moving. Who cares?

Australian Shepherd:
First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle....

Old English Sheep Dog:
Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb?

Hound Dog:
ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz

Cat:
Dogs do not change light bulbs. People change light bulbs. So the question is: how long will it be before I can expect light?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2007)

ROFL!

I especially agree with the Border Collie appraisal - my favourite breed of dog without a doubt (if my missus reads this she'll no doubt say that that's because my own attitudes align with the statement ).


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL!
> 
> I especially agree with the Border Collie appraisal - my favourite breed of dog without a doubt (if my missus reads this she'll no doubt say that that's because my own attitudes align with the statement ).




Yes the Border Collie and the cat one made me laugh.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2007)

The Lab was spot on for sure.

(get it? *Spot* ... get it huh? huh? Heh heh heh )


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> The Lab was spot on for sure.
> 
> (get it? *Spot* ... get it huh? huh? Heh heh heh )



Hmmm, For a moment I thought you were talking about a Damnation. You know those dogs that are in pictures with fire trucks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 4, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Hmmm, For a moment I thought you were talking about a Damnation. You know those dogs that are in pictures with fire trucks.



Hmm, _Firetrucks... fire-trucks_... uhh... OH!! you mean like on the Beer Wagon and those big horses??


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Hmm, _Firetrucks... fire-trucks_... uhh... OH!! you mean like on the Beer Wagon and those big horses??



Beer Wagons are cool. Just a note from History channel and beer special there are over 2800 breweries in the USA. It was President Jimmy Carter that lifted the restriction on home brewing in the late 1970's. 

As to those big horses. They are strong. They do not know their strength. I was helping a friend and ferrier and this Clydsdale decided he was going to move. I tried to stop and guide him. (* Yeah right *). I realized he was going to pin me against the fence in the barn. The upper rail was down for entrance. So I jumped up and with my hands on his rump he just pushed me out. The (Adult) grand daughter of the ferrier thought it was funny that I jumped up and hovered out. I told her she could laugh but I was still able to walk.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

Cute.


----------

